# women on dnp



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i didnt know where to post this in the hope some females would come across it

ive got some dnp here for myself but my wife is looking to take some. can any girls link me to your journal or give any advice please?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

How much does she want to lose?

My bird ran it for a week or so and hated it, same experience that I had, she's been running T3 and been getting on ok with that though.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i think about 3 stone mate. what dose of t3 is she running? im a little uneasy with her running dnp but i'll be on top off it, it hide the pills and give her them each day so she isnt tempted to take more


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

safc49 said:


> i think about 3 stone mate. what dose of t3 is she running? im a little uneasy with her running dnp but i'll be on top off it, it hide the pills and give her them each day so she isnt tempted to take more


Well females are smaller in size than men (even at the same body weight) and that means smaller surface area, so they will get hot easier. Thus loose more water. So she has to have her water intake in check.

Also, women tend to get cataract easier on Dnp than men, so at the first sign of eye strain stop it.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Cheers but she's decided not to use it


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Seen a few logs of women running DNP never seem to work well, so glad to hear your friend made the right choice


----------



## andaluza (Feb 23, 2014)

You should read on the long term side effects for women. Seems like it's not as 'safe' for women.


----------

